# MQ-1 Predator/MQ-9 Reaper Simulation



## Matt308 (Aug 21, 2009)

Interesting video of UAS ground controllers. Interesting to note interaction between two controllers and weapon release authority. Certainly makes warfare involving UAVs appear to be VERY sterilized. Creepy.


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 21, 2009)

Very cool indeed, thanks for sharing.


----------

